# SP with a cranberry juice starter?



## FishNiX (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have a slurry to use (the apple cider wine didn't produce much of a slurry so I tossed it). I have some all natural organic cranberry juice in the fridge (no preservatives). Can I use that in my yeast starter? I think it would have a nice flavor. Anyone have advice for making a starter this way?

Thanks!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 14, 2010)

very high acid, check it. You may need to raise PH


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 14, 2010)

Madmike is dead on. Cranberry can be as problematic to ferment as lemon is. It's like trying to start your wet wood fire with wet kindling. I think I'd use some other juice like a white grape concentrate. Get small batch started and let it ferment for 3-5 days, then use the whole thing to start your SP. You can still add the cranberry in with the lemon to impart its flavor, but I wouldn't add it until the SP is in the later stages of fermentation.


----------



## FishNiX (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks guys -- unfortunately I missed the replies and tried with a diluted cranberry juice (about 1/2 cran to 1/2 water + sugar + nutrient). I started it and about 2 hrs later it was really goin, left it over night and it wasn't quite so good in the morning, but pitched it anyways. My pee's been going now about 3 days and it's gone from 1.070 to 1.065... seems pretty slow to me, when do I decide to make a better starter and pitch again?


----------



## Arne (Nov 19, 2010)

Just let her go. Keep the primary warm in the mid 70's, get some oxygen in there, whip the snot out of it and it will probably go like crazy. Arne


----------



## FishNiX (Nov 19, 2010)

hmm... no change in SG since about 24 hrs ago. can you pitch a different strain of yeast? im gunna wait a couple days for change, but I don't want it to go bad either.


----------

